# carburetor Part No. for Honda GCV160A-BHH



## alexkng2004 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am a new member and a small engine repair novice

I have a Craftsman walk-behind mower
The Honda engine is GCV160A BHH ( VIN NO is GJAEA 2849045 A403A 93A^)
The mower was tilted sideways last year in order to dump the oil out. 
To-day I try to use it finding out that gas is keeping on running out from the
air filter/carburetor. I have to use the fuel line on/off control knob to regulate
the running engine.


I think the float may be bad. I would like to buy a whole carburetor assembly
to replace it. However, I don't know how to specify the right type because the
carburetor has 3 or more choices. With my limited knowledge of the honda
part no. system, I cannot find the right one.


Please help before my wife hires an outside gardener to do our lawn.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

1 6 1 0 0 - Z 0 L - 0 1 3


----------

